# Your first aid kit



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

How many keep one handy? What's in it? Generic or custom?
I'm the quintessential boy scout and usually go overboard with most things I do...the first-aid kit is no exception.
Mine is a combination first-aid/emergency/survival kit. Since I'm a woodworker and am constantly around sharp, rapidly moving metal AND a camper who likes the wilderness AND live close to the Delaware coastline (hurricanes), I keep a large plastic toolbox with everything I could cram into it, "just in case"
It has "Quick Clot" which is a clotting powder used by the military medics to stop arterial bleeding, an assortment of disinfectants, bandages, splints, eye wash, assorted antibiotics, etc, etc.
The kit also has fresh water, signaling miorrors, shakeable flashlight, emergency radio, etc, etc
I even came upon a small kit called "Denta-Medic" for the temporary repair of a lost filling. Hey, who wants to cut a camping trip short just because you loose a filling?
Anyway, this kit is kept in the truck at all times. If I'm working on a jobsite with someone else, they are told about it. It has come in handy more than once but fortunately, nothing severe.
That's my first-aid kit gloat. Anyone else?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

A roll of paper towels and tape, seriously. I have been thinking about getting one of those prepackaged kits, just haven't done it yet. I will shortly though, I promise.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I see the big ol' fire extinguisher to "save your stuff" but nothing to "save your life".


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Rob said:


> Yeah, I see the big ol' fire extinguisher to "save your stuff" but nothing to "save your life".


I wondered if anyone would put two and two together.:laughing: I just bought the fire extinguisher a month ago. I mostly bought it in case I had a fire on the job to keep from using my general liability ins.

Besides I've never had anything that couldn't be fixed with a few sheets of paper towels and some masking tape. In the other thread "Let's see some damage" that cut was wrapped up with paper towels and then I drove myself to the hospital 20 miles away.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I put my own together..tweezers, eye magnet, stitch kit, clot power, large bandages, roll gauze and tape...lots of tape. Everything in my kit is there because I have needed it at one time. I cut out a trebbel hook and stiched it up for a buddy in Canada once.....:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

Well... There's actually two of them. 

The first one was a very small "shop-warming" gift from the in-laws with bandaids, wipes and a pair of tweezers. Recently I got a metal box one and packed it with a few more items like gauges, large bandages, and a cold pack. 

I upgraded it after jabbing a 3/8" chisel into my left index finger. Didn't do anymore than some nerve damage and got 3 or 4 stitches, but anotehr millimeter and it would of been far worse. I grabbed a shop towel and had my wife drive me to the emergency room. (The shop looked like a CSI crime scene.) After that ordeal, I got the better First-Aid Kit. 

Tom


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I used to keep a well stocked kit around the house. I always kept a suture kit with lidocaine too. I have stitched myself up twice and one of my employees once.You don't realize it if you have never sewn human skin but it is though. You don't just sort of stick the hook through, you STICK the hooked needle through. And don't be afraid to pull them closed tight. 
I can't get lidocaine anymore (i can't even find it online from "overseas pharmacies"). My previous wife would keep me stocked in it every time the shelf life ran she'd bring me another two vials from work.
My present wife, who is a much better influence on me wouldn't dream of borrowing anything from work. :thumbsup: 
But of course, now any stitching I do in the future will be "man stitching" with no help from those wonderful narcotics. :thumbdown: 

I do need to get a regulation updated kit. 

And here's a friendly reminder: Eye Wash Station especially if you don't have running water in your shop.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I keep the OSHA type kits in the work trucks, but I like Rob's ideas, especially since any injury around big blades could be a bleeder. So Rob, did you build the kit or is it available as you described it and where? 

My own idea of an essential first aid tool is a cell phone with you at all times, and 911 on a speed dial. We are getting enhanced 911 here over the next year, so they can find you no matter how deep in the woods you are.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This was built from scratch. I ordered the clotting stuff on-line and picked up everything else from pharmacies, Wal*Mart, etc.
I probably have a little more than $100 in it. The quick clot was pertty pricey but apparently has a very long shelf life.
The last time I used the kit was last summer up in the northern woods of Maine. A bee got into my newly opened,cold brewsky and I swallowed it. He got stuck in my throat and stung me. I was able to cough it up. I had benedryl in the kit and took 2 innediately, along with a vodka gargle.
I lived and only had a little swelling. I think without the benadryl, it would have been worse.
The only thing it's missing is a laminated sheet telling someone else what's in it. It's so full that in an emergency, someone else may get a little confused.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

I keep the prepackaged first-aid kits in the shop, house, and truck. Have extinguishers in all as well. I think I took my extinguisher to the truck once for a BBQ Competition and just ended up leaving it in there since we always forgot to bring one. Just happened to be the one time that they were checking for one.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

I keep a LARGE one with just about anything close at hand in a very central and highly visble spot in my shop....and I keep updating it...


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Let's see....(rummaging through bottom drawer). There's some bandaids, antibiotic stuff, iodine, ummmm, bottle of Makers, Ibuprofen, Gauze, stretchy wrap stuff...bottled water.

Most important, I keep a phone with me while I work. It also has an intercom so I can call the house...


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Roll a' paper towels and tape:icon_smile:


----------

